# Donor Insemination



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi 

im new to all this and me and my partner want to look into IUI using donor sperm (we're missing that magic ingrediant lol) have anyone here done this and had a success i'd like to know a bit more about it and here some stories...we are based in portsmouth so anyone near us would be nice to hear from.

Also did you use anonamous or did you use a friend etc.

Thanks

Emma


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Emma

we concieved using unknown donor at the London Womens clinic using IUI method.  we did try one home insem with a friend/donor but after a year of negociations and discussion we realised it wasnt going to be conducive to an easy family life and way too many people to create a stable family life for our LO!!  but it was a long and hard emotional journey to get to that point.  Now im very very happy we have concieved this way.  the pregnancy is going really well, cant wait to meet the little baby!

that is a very condenced version of events .... i think from starting to think properly about TTC to now it has been three years!

so what plans do you have?

best wishes,
aimee


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

we'd like to try IUI and are looking to start next year... 3yrs is a long time i dont think we thought it would take that long  

Also im overweight will this go against me do you think... im 5'6" and 15 stone 10 pounds   im going to try and lose weight but if the LWC tell me lose loads and get down to say 9 stone its going to take me years!! i use to be 19 stone and its taken me nearly 2 yrs to get down to what i am now!!

congrats on the pregnancy im so jelious!

Em x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

well done on the weight loss!!  and good luck with getting done a bit more.  it will really help you, although if youre 5'6'' i think 10 stone would be fine, i am 5'4'' and i weighed 10 before my last IUI, id puto n half a stone last year.

dont worry, from the first appointment at LWC to BFP it was 9 months, not sooo bad!

although id had most of my blood tests done before the consultation, you can ask them what tests you need to have done and see if you can have them done at the GPs.

also just to let you know, top tip, if you book your first consulatation at one of their open days i think its heavily discounted.

there is a support thread here for weight loss i think for TTC.

hope you had a good christmas!

aimeexxx


----------

